# DIY Rifle 'sight-in' bench for <$20 in materials.



## TMITG (Sep 16, 2012)

Having a bench increases the probability that you can accurately 'sight-in' a rifle. If you can afford the materials (<$20 at the chain hardware stores) and have the necessary tools as well as the construction skills, you can make your own bench. It is also light enough for one man to carry. Then all you need is about 100 yards of open space, some targets, and a good backstop. (You are responsible for following ALL laws in your area.)

Take a look at the video. Any feedback (good OR bad) will be appreciated.
NOTE: The design of the bench utilizes the weight of a person on the seat to increase stability.

PSB - YouTube


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

As a woodworker I really appreciate this. Thanks for sharing. Im sure some of the others will be using this as well.


----------



## TMITG (Sep 16, 2012)

*Feedback - redesign.*

Based on some excellent feedback from viewers (on another forum), I have decided to re-design the bench. The modifications are not major but they do make a major difference in the stability of the bench when no one is sitting on it. I'll let you know when I finish the new video. In the mean time don't start this project just yet.


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

That is great. I will certainly be waiting.


----------



## TMITG (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I uploaded the re-designed version to YouTube yesterday evening. You can search for it by its title (PSB_V2) or go to my website. (LaRo Video Homepage) The revised drawing is available at my website for printing or downloading. I shortened the video quite a bit and changed the background music. (One person did NOT like the music in the first video.) As before, comments and even criticisms are welcome. The new design is MUCH more stable by itself. If you build one, please post a picture here for others to see.


----------

